

Show HN: Sedge, templating and sharing of SSH config - angrygoat
https://github.com/grahame/sedge

======
akerl_
This looks really cool, but I feel like the docs may be missing a step? I see
how to install sedge, and I see what a config looks like, but it doesn't list
where I'd put the config or how it's used. Do I run `sedge` instead of `ssh`?
Does the config get used directly, or is this like a CSS preprocessor for SSH
configs, and it generates a larger config in ~/.ssh/config on command?

~~~
angrygoat
Ah, oops. I'll write some better docs. Thanks for this.

It generates ~/.ssh/config from ~/.sedge/config. So like you say, it's a
preprocessor.

~~~
akerl_
Awesome, thanks!

~~~
angrygoat
1.1.0 out now, some bug fixes and a lot more docs :)

